# vitargo or waxy maize for pre and post workout



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

as above...waxy maize is like £20 cheaper per 5kgs..so quite a bit cheaper.

is the vitargo really worth paying the extra money for?

yay or nay??

thanks:thumb:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Vitargo for me mate.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Just read a study that shows WMS is a slow acting carb source.. interesting to say the least I'll try and post the study if I can find it.


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

thanks for the quick responses guys. i mean im currently usin waxy maize but am about run out..just dont know if its worth spending the extra money on vitargo.

pea head...do you use pre and post workout..if so what kind of quantity?


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

bump..any more opinions. need to place an order today. thanks


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

MXD said:


> Just read a study that shows WMS is a slow acting carb source.. interesting to say the least I'll try and post the study if I can find it.


I think it's this one Max,although there was apparent controversy over the amount of Amylopectin contained in the trialed product(WMS).It doesn't actually state the AM % - which is obviously the crucial factor in the uptake time and study result.

http://www.brinkzone.com/blog/general-brinkzone-news/post/holy-spin-doctor-batman-latest-on-wazy-maize/

University Study Shows Waxy Maize Starch Study Could Serve as Slow, Sustained Energy Source Low Glycemic Carb Could Help Fuel Military Personnel, Endurance Athletes

Irvine, CA - July 30, 2009- Purdue University researchers may have found a new use for an old starch-waxy maize starch-to offer sustained energy delivery to military personnel and endurance athletes.

Waxy maize starch, called 'waxy' because of the appearance of the kernel under cross section, was brought from China to the US in the early 1900s. In the study, published in the current issue of Nutrition Research, waxy maize starch was compared to a mixture of maltodextrin and sugars, and to white bread. The study confirmed previous studies showing waxy maize starch to be slowly digested and absorbed, producing a much smaller increase in blood sugar and insulin.

"Waxy maize starch appears to provide slow, sustained delivery of energy to the body," offered sports nutrition researcher Chad Kerksick, PhD of the University of Oklahoma Department of Health and Exercise Science. "These new findings confirm what we have seen in our study comparing waxy maize starch to maltodextrin."

In the Purdue study twelve lean and fit young men and women received a 50 gram dose of carbohydrates supplied by white bread, waxy maize starch, or a maltodextrin and sucrose mixture (approximately 3:1 ratio), on three different days. Blood glucose and blood insulin responses to the carbohydrate sources were followed for four hours, along with measurements of calorie burning rate and subjective measurements of appetite and fullness.

The study performed an assessment of the glycemic index, a measure of the excursion of blood sugar relative to a "control" carbohydrate, white bread, and a fast digesting and absorbing carbohydrate source, maltodextrin plus sugar, at 2 and 4 hours after ingestion. At 2 hours, maltodextrin plus sugar achieved a glycemic index of 163, waxy maize starch had a value of 63, and white bread 71. The blood insulin response, influenced by how fast the carbohydrate was digested and absorbed, was 3.5 times higher, and substantially faster in the first hour with maltodextrin plus sugar, and 1.6 times higher with white bread, relative to waxy maize starch. None of the carbohydrate treatments differed in their influence on hunger, appetite, or calories burned.

"This study with waxy maize starch directly refutes what numerous sport nutrition product companies are claiming-that waxy maize starch is fast absorbing and raises insulin sharply," described Susan Kleiner, PhD, RD, director of High Performance Nutrition, LLC in the Seattle area, and the author of the best selling book Power Eating, Third Edition. "It actually may be best suited for long endurance exercise or for persons who experience blood sugar fluctuations, as blood sugar did not drop below the starting point 4 hours after waxy maize starch but did with maltodextrin plus sugars," added Dr. Kleiner.

"Although an exercise endurance test was not performed, we and other researchers have shown that at least over a 2 hour period, waxy maize starch does not enhance endurance performance over maltodextrin," added Dr. Kerksick. "What would be interesting to explore is whether waxy maize starch would shine in ultra-endurance training or competition, in events lasting 4 hours or more. This may be why the military had an interest."

This study was funded by the US Army, Natick Soldier Research Development & Engineering Center, Combat Feeding Program in Natick, MA.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

you could use glucose. I used to and it worked out fine. I only use waxy now as i get less digestion issues with it


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> I think it's this one Max,although there was apparent controversy over the amount of Amylopectin contained in the trialed product(WMS).It doesn't actually state the AM % - which is obviously the crucial factor in the uptake time and study result.
> 
> http://www.brinkzone.com/blog/general-brinkzone-news/post/holy-spin-doctor-batman-latest-on-wazy-maize/
> 
> ...


Thats the one bro! :thumbup1:

Rep you when full 

Galt I agree mate, high GI pwo is good in small amount ime.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Why pay for loads for WMS when its dirt cheap in the supermarket? (Labelled as cornflour)


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

so i could just add cornflour to my shakes pre and post workout?


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Yea it's the same thing as WMS buy some and compare side by side. It is the same. WMS is overpriced by the suplement companies just because they use a different name


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

i assume corn flour is dirt cheap too?

i thought vitargo was the best as its made from barley or something...but its soo expensive. i wonder what 5kg of corn flour would cost.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

I think it's around £1.50 per kilo maybe less. At that price I stick with it instead of Vitargo. Unless I was a professional bodybuilder/athlete I don't think I would actually feel the benefit of Vitargo


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Ive just been using cornflour, something like 70p per 500g from asda. From what i have read they are not totally identical (difference in amylopectin % ?) but i dont see any extra benefits when using WMS so dont see the point in throwing my money away.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Been using vitargo recently, loving it like makes the shake a tad thicker but nuthin too drastic tbh.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Seyyed said:


> Been using vitargo recently, loving it like makes the shake a tad thicker but nuthin too drastic tbh.


What benefits do you feel you gain from vitargo?


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

The Amypolectin % are different..

Waxy Starch obtained from varieties of maize consisting wholly or largely (99%) of amylopectin, compared with ordinary maize starch with 26% amylose and 74% amylopectin

Anybody know what difference this has?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i would go for malto unless you get stomach issues then i i would get cornflour purely because of cost. if money was no object then i would use vitargo.


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

hilly...is malto ok for pre workout to.. and post workout...why malto over waxy maize?

thanks


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

GunnaGetBig said:


> The Amypolectin % are different..
> 
> Waxy Starch obtained from varieties of maize consisting wholly or largely (99%) of amylopectin, compared with ordinary maize starch with 26% amylose and 74% amylopectin
> 
> Anybody know what difference this has?


Amylose is the slow starch to digest.

Amylopectin is the fast one.

So you want high amylopectin. Fast through the gut and fast absorption.

This is why WMS/Cornflour and Vitargo are all different - their starch content/structure varies and subsequently so does digestion rates


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

medici999 said:


> hilly...is malto ok for pre workout to.. and post workout...why malto over waxy maize?
> 
> thanks


i wouldnt buy waxy due to the price. malto has been used for years and years and is proven to work. however some people do bloat alot from malto which prevents them eating over the next few hours so not ideal. if this is the case then i would switch to cornflour from tesco. i have used it myself when i experimented with insulin and i didnt go higher the one time i did this so it is fine for pwo IMO.

Pre workout it depends on the person. i dont like fast acting carbs pre workout as they cause an insulin spike which causes your bloods suagrs to rise then fall which can result in you feeling drowsy depending on how carb sensitive you are. for this reason i like to have low gi carbs(oats/basmati rice/wholemeal/potato etc) between 1-2 hours pre workout with some protein either whey or meat.

then 15 mins pre workout i will take som bcaa.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Just have banana's ....they taste better!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Just have banana's ....they taste better!


bananas will do the job as well but i actually like my mint choc relfex whey with malto in its pretty tasty. so is boditronics cookies and cream. suppose i could be greedy and have banans as well.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Im using vitargo pwo mate,and will be up until a week out from my show in 4weeks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

Wms rapes my stomach ie gives me the runs. I love vitargo, its a pity wms seems to be the in thing over vitargo these days!


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

con...i think its just the price difference mate.

how do you find out who has repped you...even tho i dont have many..haha


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

medici999 said:


> how do you find out who has repped you


I'd also like to know whose repped you! :whistling:


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

ha...paramaniac...why do you say that?

is there a way you can find out?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

medici999 said:


> ha...paramaniac...why do you say that?
> 
> is there a way you can find out?


Twas a joke 

Press on the user CP facility at the top of the page


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

medici999 said:


> con...i think its just the price difference mate.
> 
> how do you find out who has repped you...even tho i dont have many..haha


Perhaps but wms is basically corn starch nothing more nothing less. While vitargo is an amazing supplument. Now i know every one goes on about the two being the same or close to the same but in my experience one is very good and one may as well be poison.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Con said:


> Perhaps but wms is basically corn starch nothing more nothing less. While vitargo is an amazing supplument. Now i know every one goes on about the two being the same or close to the same but in my experience one is very good and one may as well be poison.


funny i always thought wms in general was a poorer choice everything else personally but over in intense muscle they love the stuff. probs cause trueprotein sell it lol


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Con said:


> Perhaps but wms is basically corn starch nothing more nothing less. While vitargo is an amazing supplument. Now i know every one goes on about the two being the same or close to the same but in my experience one is very good and one may as well be poison.


They all derive from the same thing i.e corn barley etc however, the big difference is how each product it is processed. Waxy Maize is processed slightly differently to cornstarch to give it a high (99%) amypolectin (sp?) just the same as vitargo has it's own patented process giving the end product completely different results to the next.

I was always a believer that cornstarch was the same as wms however after doing research today I realis they are not. They are VERY similar but proceesed differently. However, I feel the difference in processing is quite small and therefore there is not much difference between the two.


----------

